# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  تست وصل بود shell به برنامه

## shahab12

سلام دوستان
من دارم سعی میکنم کار بار فریم ورک yii را یاد بگیرم
من روی ویندوز7 دارم کار میکنم و با خط فرمان ان کار میکنم.
میخواستم از شما بپرسم ایا من باید فولدری را که ایجاد کرده ام را از حالت read only خارج کنم؟
کدام ها را باید تغییر بدهم؟
دوم این که هرچند حدس میزنم نوشتم در لینوکس حرفه ای تر است اما به نظرشما ایا این که من دارم با ویندوز مینویسم اشتباه است؟

----------

